#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Супруга Лотосорожденного. Жизнь и просветление Еше Цогьял"

## Издательство Ориенталия

Уважаемые читатели!
Сообщаем о выходе новой книги "Супруга Лотосорожденного. Жизнь и просветление Еше Цогьял". Она издана нами совместно с петербургским издательством "Уддияна". В книге представлена духовная биография Еше Цогьял и ее продвижение по пути Учения и достижения полного Освобождения. Еше Цогьял, близкая ученица и супруга Гуру Ринпоче Падмасабхавы, сыграла ключевую роль в распространении буддизма в Тибете.

«Супруга Лотосорожденного» — это терма, или учение-клад, которое в VIII столетии написали и, сокрыв, оставили для будущих поколений великие духовные мастера Намкай Нингпо и Гьялва Чангчуб, ученики Падмасамбхавы и Еше Цогьял. Примерно через тысячу лет этот текст обнаружил тертон (открыватель учений-кладов) Такшам Самтэн Лингпа и, расшифровав символические письмена дакини, представил этот текст во всей его целостности, таким, каким он некогда был передан для нас.

Узнать более подробную информацию о книге, а также читать начало книги вы можете на сайте издательства "Ориенталия".
Приятного чтения!

----------

Joy (29.11.2019), Yeshe (18.09.2013), Германн (18.09.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2013), Иван (22.09.2013)

----------


## Olle

Здорово:
http://orientbook.ru/product_info.php?products_id=124
Издательство: Ориенталия
Год издания: 2013
Автор: Гьялва Чангчуб, Намкай Нингпо

И читаем дальше:
"«Супруга Лотосорожденного» — это терма, или учение-клад, которое в VIII столетии написали и, сокрыв, оставили для будущих поколений великие духовные мастера Намкай Нингпо и Гьялва Чангчуб, ученики Падмасамбхавы и Еше Цогьял. Примерно через тысячу лет этот текст обнаружил тертон (открыватель учений-кладов) Такшам Самтэн Лингпа и, расшифровав символические письмена дакини, представил этот текст во всей его целостности, таким, каким он некогда был передан для нас."

Они на русском это терма написали в восьмом столетии?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Они на русском это торма написали в восьмом столетии?


Почему вы так подумали?  :Wink: 
И да, понятно что опечатка - но не путайте "торма" и "терма", если вдруг не опечатка)

----------


## Olle

> Почему вы так подумали? 
> И да, понятно что опечатка - но не путайте "торма" и "терма", если вдруг не опечатка)


Это опечатка, исправил. 
Просто, могли бы для приличия поставить - кто и откуда переводил, или на первом листе данной информации нет?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это опечатка, исправил. 
> Просто, могли бы для приличия поставить - кто и откуда переводил, или на первим листе данной информации нет?


Как я понял, на сайте данного издательства имена переводчиков не упоминаются, если они вдруг не были случайно в краткой аннотации к книге.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Olle

http://www.labirint.ru/books/399924/
*Чангчуб, Нингпо - Супруга Лотосорожденного. Жизнь и просветление Еше Цогьял* 

Автор: Чангчуб Гьялва, Нингпо Намкай

Переводчик: Маликова Фарида

Редактор: Морено-Гоголева Елена

Издательство: Уддияна, 2013 г.

Цена 599 руб. 

Добавить в корзину 
Отложить + к сравнению 


ID товара: 399924

ISBN: 978-5-94121-049-7

Страниц: 304 (Офсет)

Оформление

Масса: 426 г

Размеры: 211x143x20 мм
Подробнее: http://www.labirint.ru/books/399924/

Просто есть еще и такое издание.

----------

Yeshe (18.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Yeshe

это одна и та же книга?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> расшифровав символические письмена дакини, представил этот текст во всей его целостности, таким, каким он некогда был передан для нас.


"Во всей его целостности", я думаю, будет лишь текст на "письменах дакини" ȸ

----------


## Olle

> это одна и та же книга?


Вот это и хотелось бы узнать у  издательства "Ориенталия". Но они ни в одной книге на сайте не "загоняются" по поводу исходных данных.
Но на сайте они пишут:
"Именно поэтому мы не жалеем средств на лучших переводчиков и лучших редакторов, то есть именно тех людей, от которых зависит точность передачи смысла и качество текста. Нам важно, чтобы они не только были профессионалами, но и прекрасно разбирались в буддийской тематике. Мы требуем самого высокого качества и на всех остальных этапах и, только добившись его, выпускаем книгу. Это наше кредо, и собственно, ради выполнения этой задачи «Ориенталия» и была создана."
А кто эти лучшие люди неизвестно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013), Эделизи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Друзья,

Данная книга выпущена издательством "Уддияна".
"Уддияна" оплатила и авторские права правообладателю.

Коллеги из Ориенталии, просьба не выдавать в эфир недостоверную информацию.

----------

Olle (19.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Издательство Ориенталия

Уважаемые участники форума!
Все верно, в описании на нашем сайте закралась неточность, которую мы уже исправили. Данная книга подготовлена к печати издательством «Уддияна», а издана при нашей поддержке.

Сейчас мы занимаемся доработкой сайта, в том числе для того, чтобы в данных о каждой книге указывать полную информацию о всех людях, участвовавших в процессе ее создания.

Спасибо всем за своевременно замеченную ошибку и приятного чтения!

----------


## Елена Гоголева

> Они на русском это терма написали в восьмом столетии?


Чтобы развеять последние сомнения. Перевод текста этого терма на английский осуществила Padmakara Translation Group, книга вышла в 2002 году в издательстве Shambala. Перевод с английского на русский выполнен Фаридой Маликовой, книга вышла в издательстве "Уддияна", полные выходные данные русского перевода тут уже опубликованы.

----------

Olle (04.10.2013), Pedma Kalzang (04.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2013)

----------

